# 1 week to go.



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

1 week to go until Siili joins us....her lovely breeder took these for me.


----------



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

:thumbup1:the pics are lovely i just cant get enough of these sweet little creatures.ive got 1 week to go before i get mine.could i ask where you get those little pouches from.kaz:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

I will PM you the link.


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

Bet the time is really dragging! I'd love an APH.

She is gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

:thumbup1:ive joined the site you suggested thanks your set ups are really brill kaz:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

No problem at all. :


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

D'awwww I do't blame you being excited she is gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww  :thumbup: I bet you are so excited!!! I cant wait for pics!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwww  :thumbup: I bet you are so excited!!! I cant wait for pics!


I has a secret.....but but...I dont know if I should share it yet.:aureola:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> I has a secret.....but but...I dont know if I should share it yet.:aureola:


Ooooooooooooooooooohhh!!! shaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrreeeeeeee!!!!

That is all.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> I has a secret.....but but...I dont know if I should share it yet.:aureola:


   *TELLL US NOOOOOOOOOOOOW*


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Ooooooooooooooooooohhh!!! shaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrreeeeeeee!!!!
> 
> That is all.


Hehe, I dont know I dont want to jinx it.


----------

